
Show HN: A quicker interface for using cdnjs - artpar
http://git-rewrite.review/cdnjs-packager/index.html
======
artpar
Feedback welcome on how can I make this more useful without adding anything on
the server side ?

------
ruler88
how do I run my code? Are you able to do that?

~~~
artpar
Its not for running code, its only for copying the js and link tags. So
basically a UI replacement for cdnjs.com

